# Modified/Performance Show (Perth) Sun 17th Aug



## rabTT (Nov 14, 2006)

Hi Y'All

This flyer was left on my car recently .. any ScoTTish TTers (and honourary Jocks) interested?








It's short notice but might be worth a day trip out! There's always that risk that it could just be a chavvy boy racer meet, however I might call the organisers and get a better feel for this.

Comments?

*NAMES*
rabTT
trev
Audi Gorebridge


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

hi Rab
Sounds ok put Ma name down 
Chavvy suit you down to the ground lol


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Sorry there Football on the telly


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> Sorry there Football on the telly


you could record it !!!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Wash your mouth out ,my cars not Scottish or modified :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> Wash your mouth out ,my cars not Scottish or modified :lol: :lol: :lol:


 cant have everything :lol: :lol:


----------



## Audi Gorebridge (Feb 3, 2008)

Hi Rab/Trev

I would be up for that seeing as I missed a good dayout last weekend.

Let me know if its a goer....

Cheers M


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

That could be good scope for a photo montage. ;-) Can't make it but let us know how you get on.


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

hi. John your good with a camera were just beginers
As the last meeting showed


----------



## rabTT (Nov 14, 2006)

Audi Gorebridge said:


> Hi Rab/Trev
> 
> I would be up for that seeing as I missed a good dayout last weekend.
> 
> ...


Hi Martin

Name added!

Rab


----------



## Audi Gorebridge (Feb 3, 2008)

Hi Trev/ Rab

Drop me details of what time and where I can meet you guys on Sunday.

Cheers M


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi lads 
who's going to be the lucky one to give me a lift on sunday  
as the abs/traction controls lights are on in my motor and not going to be fixed till tuesday
will be the camera man for a day (getting lessons from JohnC)


----------



## Audi Gorebridge (Feb 3, 2008)

trev said:


> Hi lads
> who's going to be the lucky one to give me a lift on sunday
> as the abs/traction controls lights are on in my motor and not going to be fixed till tuesday
> will be the camera man for a day (getting lessons from JohnC)


Hi trev
would have given you a lift mate but Gav will be with me, so not able to this time, what about Rab will he have room? Sorry to hear about the motor was looking forward to see the silver trio rippin up the highway.LOl

See You on Sunday 

Cheers M


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

trev said:


> Hi lads
> who's going to be the lucky one to give me a lift on sunday
> as the abs/traction controls lights are on in my motor and not going to be fixed till tuesday
> will be the camera man for a day (getting lessons from JohnC)


You've been polishing those sensors again haven't you :wink:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > Hi lads
> ...


 :lol: how did you know you been spying again :wink:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Audi Gorebridge said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > Hi lads
> ...


might just take it then just to please you :lol:


----------



## rabTT (Nov 14, 2006)

Erm, I might have a passenger Sunday as well but can always cancel ..

Trev, your car should still be okay for the trip if it's just the ESP and ABS lights that have come on - you don't drive fast enough for either of them to worry you .. LOL! Seriously though, you'll be okay for the trip


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

rabTT said:


> Erm, I might have a passenger Sunday as well but can always cancel ..
> 
> Trev, your car should still be okay for the trip if it's just the ESP and ABS lights that have come on - you don't drive fast enough for either of them to worry you .. LOL! Seriously though, you'll be okay for the trip


 cheeky bugger :wink: better get a quick start as the touring cars are at knockhill on sunday so the motorway will be busy around that area.
jims been on the phone he has got a track night at knockhill on wednesday 18:00 taking a few cars with him  
( seat 350 bhp ) so if you''ve nothing planned for that night see you up their


----------



## rabTT (Nov 14, 2006)

trev said:


> rabTT said:
> 
> 
> > Erm, I might have a passenger Sunday as well but can always cancel ..
> ...


Do you want to suggest a better time for leaving yours and we'll try and get to your place for then? Either that or we leave it til slightly later, say lunchtime-ish to head up .. might be better. We'll still come to yours for coffee/biscuits/lunch! [smiley=chef.gif]


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

rabTT said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > rabTT said:
> ...


bed & breakfast aswell :lol:

evelyn's wondering who your taking Rab :roll:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

trev said:


> bed & breakfast aswell :lol:
> 
> evelyn's wondering who your taking Rab :roll:


She's not the only one :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

trev said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > trev said:
> ...


I can see you on Google Earth out with the duster :lol: :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> [


 :lol: Billy no mates (only kidding rab) :wink:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

:lol: how did you know you been spying again :wink:[/quote]
I can see you on Google Earth out with the duster :lol: :lol:[/quote]
surprised through all the rain clouds up this neck of the woods


----------



## rabTT (Nov 14, 2006)

Ho ho ho comedians .. you should get yourselves a stand at the Fringe :roll: .. my son if you must know, however, he needs to _check his diary_ first, what with him being a 18 y.o. young uni man about town .. bloody students! :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

rabTT said:


> Ho ho ho comedians .. you should get yourselves a stand at the Fringe :roll: .. my son if you must know, however, he needs to _check his diary_ first, what with him being a 18 y.o. young uni man about town .. bloody students! :lol:


 the only fringe ive got is on my head :roll: 
any way still meet at our bit anytime after 08:00 tea & toast will be served  see you all the morra 
ps traffic was ok this morning heading to knockhill


----------



## rabTT (Nov 14, 2006)

Well, isn't sometimes the case that the parties that you don't think are going to be very good turn out to be one of the best that you go to .. that was the case for me, Trev and Martin! Not only did we turn up for a wander around the other cars, we managed to blag our way INTO the show and proudly parked our cars in one of the two halls being used. Guys, I had a great day and let's gatecrash another soon! :lol:

Silverados all the way..!









TTs .. aTTennnnnshun!


----------



## Ecosse (Aug 17, 2008)

Hi guys

Met the TT guys at today's show, I'll get the pics up for The Lost Boys probably tomorrow, so I'll get a link up for them then.

Good to meet you guys


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi Chris had a good day at the event and thanks for your help, looking forward to your pics

cheers trev


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

What a great day was had heres some pics


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

some of the trip home


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Hope you were giving out membership flyers :wink:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> Hope you were giving out membership flyers :wink:


sure did had them on the windscreen andy


----------



## Audi Gorebridge (Feb 3, 2008)

trev said:


> What a great day was had heres some pics


Hi Guys,

What a great day that was, many thanks to Rab the Blagger who got all our cars on show :lol: 
Good to see the silver trio on show and attracting some well earned attention from the plastic body kit brigade.
Thanks for dinner Trev, great end to a great day
Think we should try to get our on show indoors next year [smiley=gossip.gif]

Post some more of those pictures trev when you get a chance.

Thanks M


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

trev said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > Hope you were giving out membership flyers :wink:
> ...


 [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

here's some more Martin


----------



## Ecosse (Aug 17, 2008)

I've added my pics up onto The Lost Boys forum guys 
http://www.sm-motorsport.co.uk/forum/vi ... php?t=1369


----------



## Ecosse (Aug 17, 2008)

And here's the pics I took just for the TT guys that made it to the show


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

LOL Martin will like the low shot of the back of his car
Cheers Chris


----------



## rabTT (Nov 14, 2006)

Hi Chris

Thanks for the great pics and it was good to meet you at the show. 8) Certainly up for a Scottish VW/Audi meet next year so keep in touch. Drop me a line nearer the time and and hold up this end for you!


----------



## Ecosse (Aug 17, 2008)

Cheers Rab

We're just waiting on some more details from the guys at Dewars before we start progressing with organising our own VAG show for next year, but as soon as something's sorted, I'll let you guys know


----------

